# Creepy Crawlies in Niagara Region?



## theredcat (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi
Can anyone tell me if there are any venomous snakes or poisonous spiders in the Niagara region.
Considering it as a place to live but really don't like creepy crawlies, especially if they can do you some serious harm.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

theredcat said:


> Hi
> Can anyone tell me if there are any venomous snakes or poisonous spiders in the Niagara region.
> Considering it as a place to live but really don't like creepy crawlies, especially if they can do you some serious harm.


Your other thread asked about Kelowna and yes, there are venomous snakes and spiders in the Niagara region and all over Canada, so you'll either have to stay in the UK or go to New Zealand because obviously Australia is out of the question. BTW, there are venomous snakes and spiders in the UK.


----------

